# Deeper



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like the next epic "big Mountain" movie...a place reserved to " FIrst Descent" for now on my shelf.
Some sequences on that movie are epic...but Deeper looks...DEEPER!
Can't wait to see it.

ANy other real good video I missed?

I have also: " It's always snowing somewhere" and "That's it, that's all", both really good.

Not interested in urban/park...I like to watch big jumops, but the stuff I really love is footage like Terjie coming down that face in Alaska...Rice pulling off a huge slide...Farmer doing his thing....


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

my god that was brilliant... i want it now damnit, any official dates on release? Wish it would hit big screens


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I just pre-ordered it...comes out the 15th


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Looks like the next epic "big Mountain" movie...a place reserved to " FIrst Descent" for now on my shelf.
> Some sequences on that movie are epic...but Deeper looks...DEEPER!
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> ...


Look for Johan Olofsson footage and Xavier de le Rue on You Tube, they are both famous big mountain riders. 

Otherwise, take a look at Black Winter by Standard Films and ANYTHING released in the last 3 to 4 years by Absinthe Films, I would say it's all mind blowing big mountain freestyle (perhaps a couple of urban riders on the Absinthe Films team). However, don't expect to see many shots of little dots surfing down huge walls of snow in Alaska in those productions. I find that kind of footage gets boring after about two minutes anyway...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Black winter looks good...the death-metal soundtrack sucks instead 
Not putting down urban...just not attractive to me, I'll never do that astuff so I'm not interested...




thetraveler said:


> Look for Johan Olofsson footage and Xavier de le Rue on You Tube, they are both famous big mountain riders.
> 
> Otherwise, take a look at Black Winter by Standard Films and ANYTHING released in the last 3 to 4 years by Absinthe Films, I would say it's all mind blowing big mountain freestyle (perhaps a couple of urban riders on the Absinthe Films team). However, don't expect to see many shots of little dots surfing down huge walls of snow in Alaska in those productions. I find that kind of footage gets boring after about two minutes anyway...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Going to the premier here in SLC on the 15th cant wait for it.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

bah, won't premier on Toronto screens until Dec 2nd


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm watching it at the Seattle premier on the 28th of this month. So Stoked to see this movie!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

The volcom film 9191


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Going to the premier here in SLC on the 15th cant wait for it.


omg me too ... oh wait


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tailgate Alaska Un-Cut Episode 1: Big Crashes*

Not to take the luster off the sick flicks out there, but this shows the reality of Alaska snowboarding if not done correctly. 
Hi my name is Tom, 
Tom A. Hawk...
Tailgate Alaska Un-Cut Episode 1 on Vimeo
:laugh: been there, done that!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I'm watching it at the Seattle premier on the 28th of this month. So Stoked to see this movie!


Me too. See you there!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Preordered the DVD..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I got my tickets for the 6pm show at the Oriental in Denver on the 22nd. Who else is going? I'm sure the movie starts at around 7 or something.

You can get tickets online here.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Killclimbz should make an epic backcountry video. Anyone else with me?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Me likey the backcountry.

I may pick up a helmet cam this year. Probably not until just after Christmas but that is when the getting gets good. I really want to drop some coin on a good DSLR though. If I do, I am definitely getting one that shoots HD video. So maybe I'll have even more of a junk show to show than usual if I do that.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Saw it last night... Edge of my seat the entire time. All of those lines were just WOW


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Jones Snowboards | Jeremy Jones Experience

I rode his boards at last years demo, and even on the groomers, I felt like I was schralping a big mountain. Those boards are not for Nancy-boys. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd really like to Demo some of the Jones boards. Especially the splitty.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> The volcom film 9191


Sucked. Went to the premiere...30 min of what appears to be splattered together highlight footage. I can find better on youtuber/vimeo.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

jimster716 said:


> Sucked. Went to the premiere...30 min of what appears to be splattered together highlight footage. I can find better on youtuber/vimeo.


thats disappointing the teaser made it look like it would be something special.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimster, it sounds more like you went to Deeper; Unplugged, which is not the actual Deeper film. I saw the Unplugged out Evo in Seattle and that's what it was, about 30 mins of trailers strung together.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I think he was referring to the Volcom 9191 film. That's the Gigi one I believe.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I see this now Kill, that's what I get for posting up before I've had my coffee. Lol!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Me likey the backcountry.
> 
> I may pick up a helmet cam this year. Probably not until just after Christmas but that is when the getting gets good. I really want to drop some coin on a good DSLR though. If I do, I am definitely getting one that shoots HD video. So maybe I'll have even more of a junk show to show than usual if I do that.


Not a fan of black friday?


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Big mountain Jeremy Jones is my hero!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Stoked to see that there will be several local shops carrying Jones Snowboards. SnoCon, Evo, and REI!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The movie is pretty sick. I "used" to think I wanted to go to Chamonix to do some snowboard mountaineering type stuff. After watching the Edge of Never and Deeper, I think I am in the "fuck that" category. That is true high consequence no fall riding around there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I did have one minor quibble with the flick though. What was with the dubbed avalanche, mountain rumbling sounds on almost every big mountain Alaskan (and Antarctica I believe) descents? I get it, it's high exposure and dangerous, but in almost all of these scenes they are managing sluff, not a true slide. They certainly don't do this with regular TGR films.

Otherwise, pretty top notch. It was also kewl that Jeremy Jones himself made an appearance at the premiere. He was hanging out and signing posters after the early show. Something he certainly didn't have to do. Kudos to that.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Went to the premier here in Seattle with 6 buddies. Every single one of us is fully stoked for the season. Can't wait to get level 1 avy certification in a couple mos. and get further out than before!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Fucker.





Triple8Sol said:


> Went to the premier here in Seattle with 6 buddies. Every single one of us is fully stoked for the season. Can't wait to get level 1 avy certification in a couple mos. and get further out than before!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

DVD is out on delivery....I'll be watching it this weekend. STOKE!

edit:

Have it here...should I wait for the first powder night lol? Impossible.


----------

